# Access hatch ring.



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Perhaps Kath or someone else from Swift can help me with this one. We've recently bought a 2002 Swift Gazelle F59 high. There are two small access hatches towards the rear; one for each of the fresh and grey water tanks. To lift the hatch there is a brass ring in the centre - one of these has broken off in the past and I would like to replace it.

Is this part available through a dealer?

Many thanks in anticipation.

Jon


----------

